# The Shredded Food Thread!



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

So some of us have fussy kitties who express a preference for shredded style foods, and to be honest I can see why - when chicken actually looks like chicken it's more palatable to me!

I wanted to start a list of foods +/- owner experiences to help us keep our kitties' interest levels high! I'll add links in later when I can!

*Applaws* (mostly complementary foods)


Huge range details to come!
*Canagan* (complete food, all life stages). Usually the "with" element makes up 5% of the content. _Available from independent pet shops, Pets Corner, Canagan.co.uk._

Fresh Chicken *COMPOSITION *Chicken Breast (61%), Chicken broth (35%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
Chicken with Duck *COMPOSITION *Chicken Breast(58%), Chicken Broth (32%), Duck (5%), Thickening agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins & Minerals
Chicken with Seabass *COMPOSITION *Chicken Breast (58%), Chicken Broth (32%), Seabass (5%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
Chicken with Ham *COMPOSITION *Chicken Breast(58%), Chicken Broth (32%), Ham (5%), Thickening agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins & Minerals
Chicken with Beef *COMPOSITION *Chicken Breast(58%), Chicken Broth (32%), Beef (5%), Thickening agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins & Minerals
Chicken with Crab *COMPOSITION *Chicken Breast (58%), Chicken Broth (32%), Crab (5%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
Chicken with Prawns *COMPOSITION *Chicken Breast (58%), Chicken Broth (32%), Prawns (5%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
Chicken with Salmon *COMPOSITION *Chicken Breast (58%), Chicken Broth (32%), Salmon (5%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
Chicken with Sardine *COMPOSITION *Chicken Breast (58%), Chicken Broth (32%), Sardine (5%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
Chicken with Vegetables *COMPOSITION *Chicken Breast (58%), Chicken Broth (30%), Carrot (4%), Pumpkin (4%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
Ocean Tuna *COMPOSITION *Tuna Whole Meat (61%), Tuna Broth (35%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
Tuna with Salmon *COMPOSITION *Tuna Whole Meat (58%), Tuna Broth (32%), Salmon (5%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
Tuna with Crab *COMPOSITION *Tuna Whole Meat (58%), Tuna Broth (32%), Crab (5%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
Tuna with Chicken *COMPOSITION *Tuna Whole Meat (58%), Tuna Broth (32%), Chicken (5%), Thickening agent (Tapioca) , Sunflower Oil, Vitamins & Minerals
Tuna with Mussels *COMPOSITION *Tuna Whole Meat (58%), Tuna Broth (32%), Mussels (5%), Thickening agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins & Minerals
Tuna with Prawns *COMPOSITION *Tuna Whole Meat (58%), Tuna Broth (33%), Prawns (5%), Thickening Agent (Tapioca), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins and Minerals.
*Cosma (Zooplus)* Complementary
*
Encore* (complementary food)

*Pots* _(available from Sainsbury's, Asda, Amazon, Ocado, Tesco, Wholefoods Markets, Waitrose)_​
Chicken with Tuna Roe *COMPOSITION*: Chicken Breast 54%, Chicken Broth 35%, Tuna Roe 6%, Rice 5%
Tuna with Crab *COMPOSITION*: Tuna Fillet 56%, Fish Broth 35%, Rice 5%, Crab 4%
Pot Multi Pack Chicken _(available in Sainsbury's, Amazon, Ocado, Tesco) _2 x Chicken & Rice (Chicken Breast 55%, Chicken Broth 35%, Duck 5%, Rice 5%), 2 x Chicken & Duck (Chicken Breast 55%, Chicken Broth 35%, Duck 5%, Rice 5%), 2 x Chicken & Tuna Roe (Chicken Breast 54%, Chicken Broth 35%, Tuna Roe 6%, Rice 5%)
Pot Multi Pack Fish _(available in Sainsbury's, Amazon, Ocado, Tesco, Waitrose)_ 2 x Sardine & Mackerel (Sardine 48%, Fish Broth 35%, Pacific Mackerel 12%, Rice 5%), 2 x Tuna & Crab (Tuna Fillet 56%, Fish Broth 35%, Rice 5%, Crab 4%), 2 x Tuna & Prawn (Tuna Fillet 56%, Fish Broth 35%, Rice 5%, Prawn 4%)
Pot Multi Pack Mixed _(Available in Ocado)_ 3 x Sardine with Pacific Mackerel, 3 x Chicken Breast with Tuna Roe, 2 x Chicken Breast with Duck, 2 x Tuna Fillet with Crab
*Pouches*_ (available from Sainsbury's, Asda, Amazon, Ocado, Tesco, Wholefoods Markets, Waitrose)_​
Chicken with Brown Rice *COMPOSITION*: Chicken Breast 75%, Chicken Broth 21%, Brown Rice 4%.
Chicken with Prawn *COMPOSITION*: Chicken Breast 55%, Chicken Broth 21%, Prawn 20%, Brown Rice 4%
Mackerel with Tuna & Sea Bream *COMPOSITION*: Mackerel 45%, Fish Broth 24%, Tuna 20%, Sea Bream 10%, Rice 1%
Tuna with Prawn *COMPOSITION*: Tuna Fillet 55%, Fish Broth 24%, Pacific Prawn 20% Rice 2%
Tuna with Whitebait *COMPOSITION*: Tuna Fillet 65%, Fish Broth 24%, Whitebait 10%, Rice 1%.
Chicken Selection _(available in Morrisons_) 2 x Chicken Breast with Asparagus, 2 x Chicken Breast with Prawn, 2 x Chicken Breast with Brown Rice
Fish Selection (_available in Morrisons)_ 2 x Tuna with Anchovy & Seaweed, 2 x Tuna with Whitebait, 2 x Mackerel with Tuna & Seabream
Multipack _(available from Sainsbury's, Asda, Amazon, Ocado, Tesco, Wholefoods Markets, Waitrose)_ 1x Chicken with Prawn, 1x Mackerel with Tuna & Sea Bream, 2x Chicken with Rice, 2x Tuna with Whitebait
*Tins *_(available from Sainsbury's, Ocado, Amazon, Wholefoods Markets, Morrisons, Waitrose)_​
Chicken Breast *COMPOSITION*: Chicken Breast 75%, Chicken Broth 24%, Rice 1%
Chicken Breast with Cheese *COMPOSITION*: Chicken Breast 75%, Chicken Broth 19%, Cheese 5%, Rice 1%
Chicken Breast with Ham *COMPOSITION*: Chicken Breast 75%, Chicken Broth 19%, Ham 5%, Rice 1%
Mackerel with Tuna Fillet *COMPOSITION*: Mackerel 50%, Tuna fillet 25%, Fish Broth 24%, Rice 1%
Ocean Fish *COMPOSITION*: Mackerel 45%, Tuna Fillet 30%, Fish Broth 24%, Rice 1%
Sardine & Tuna Fillet *COMPOSITION*: Sardine 40%, Tuna Fillet 35%, Fish Broth 24%, Rice 1%
Tuna with Shrimp *COMPOSITION*: Tuna Fillet 52%, Fish Broth 24%, Shrimp 23%, Rice 1%
Chicken Selection Multipack (3x Chicken Breast, 3x Chicken Breast with Cheese, 3x Chicken Breast with Ham)
Fish Selection Multipack (3x Tuna with Shrimp, 3x Ocean Fish, 3x Sardine & Tuna Fillet)
*Feline Fayre*

*Hi-Life* (shredded products mostly complementary)

*Pettric*

*Sainsbury's Delicious Recipes *(complete)


Tuna Whole Loin with Shrimp *COMPOSITION: *Pole & Line-caught Tuna Whole Loin (50%), Shrimp (5%), Tapioca Starch, Sunflower Oil (1.0%), Fish Oil (0.5%), Minerals, Chicory Extract (0.02%).
Chicken Breast *COMPOSITION: *Chicken Breast (55%), Tapioca Starch, Sunflower Oil (1.0%), Fish Oil (0.5%), Minerals, Chicory Extract (0.02%)..
Sardine and Tuna *COMPOSITION: *Sardine Flakes (30%), Pole & Line-caught Tuna Whole Loin (26%), Tapioca Starch, Sunflower Oil (1.0%), Fish Oil (0.5%), Minerals, Chicory Extract (0.02%).
Ocean Fish *COMPOSITION: *Mackerel Flakes (30%), Pole & Line-caught Tuna Whole Loin (26%), Tapioca Starch, Sunflower Oil (1.0%), Fish Oil (0.5%), Minerals, Chicory Extract (0.02%).
Premium Collection: 3 each of Tuna Whole Loin with Shrimp, Chicken Breast, Sardine and Tuna and Ocean Fish
Fish Collection: 3 each of Tuna Whole Loin with Shrimp, Sardine Flakes, Salmon Flakes, Mackerel Flakes
*Seriously Good (Pets at Home)*

Chicken
Tuna
Tuna with Shrimps
*Thrive* (complete food) _Available from Pets at Home (may be stopping stocking now), Fetch.co.uk, Zooplus.co.uk, thrivepetfoods.com) _

Chicken (adult_)_ *COMPOSITION*: Chicken Breast (75%), Chicken Stock, Sunflower Oil, Vitamins & Minerals.
Chicken (kitten) *COMPOSITION*: Chicken Breast (70%), Chicken stock, Sunflower Oil, Vitamins & Minerals.
Chicken with Chicken Liver *COMPOSITION*: Chicken breast (70%), Chicken stock, Chicken Liver (5%), Sunflower Oil, Vitamins & Minerals.
Chicken with Chicken Liver & Vegetables *COMPOSITION*: Chicken, Chicken Liver, Brown rice, Tomato, Pumpkin, Water, Vitamins & Minerals
Chicken with Vegetables *COMPOSITION*: Chicken, Water, Green pea, Carrot, Vitamins & Minerals
Chicken Breast and Turkey *COMPOSITION*: Chicken breast (70%), Chicken stock, Turkey (5%), Sunflower oil, Vitamins & Minerals.
Beef with Vegetables *COMPOSITION*: Beef, Pumpkin, Green Pea, Water, Sunflower Oil, Vitamins & Minerals
Tuna Fillet *COMPOSITION*: Tuna fillet (75%), Tuna stock, Sunflower oil, Vitamins & Minerals.
Tuna with Vegetables *COMPOSITION*: Tuna 67.75%, Carrot 4%, Green Pea 4% in Tuna Stock, Vitamins & Minerals
Tuna, Shrimp and Squid *COMPOSITION*: Tuna 67%, Shrimp 4%, Squid 4% in Tuna Stock, Vitamins & Minerals
Sardine & Mackerel *COMPOSITION*: Sardine 37.5% and Mackerel 37.5% in Mackerel stock, Vitamins & Minerals
Ocean Fish *COMPOSITION*: Mackerel (71%), Mackerel stock, Whitebait (4%), Shrimp (3%), Sunflower oil, Vitamins & Minerals.
Tuna & Salmon *COMPOSITION*: Tuna (71%), Tuna stock, Salmon (4%), Sunflower oil, Vitamins & Minerals.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Canagan Experience

Canagan is one of Joey’s favourite foods, though it’s rather expensive. I’m a big fan of how pure it is, and being complete, I’ve felt comfortable giving it to him when we have had tummy troubles. Usually the Fresh Chicken in those cases as a substitute for cooked chicken, but a complete option. I really like that the flavours only have 5% of the additional thing so you can try them gradually quite easily as well and be confident in the results. His favourites are Chicken with Duck and Chicken with Seabass. Chicken with Vegetables wasn’t a big hit for us, and we are yet to investigate the fishy flavours...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

This is a very good thread, well done @SuboJvR.

All the Sainsburys Delicious Recipes range are shredded and complete foods too 

Ticks all the boxes nutrition wise.

Very easy to pick up as it can be bought in the supermarket or delivered via Sainsbury's online grocery shopping. If you're anything like me and like to be able to visualise what your buying rather than relying on pics online then it's a good option and also reasonably priced for the good quality stuff.

A firm favourite in our house xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Cosma is another shredded one. Available in Zooplus. I can’t remeber the exact price but don’t remember it to be expensive. It’s a complementary food though, not complete xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> This is a very good thread, well done @SuboJvR.
> 
> All the Sainsburys Delicious Recipes range are shredded and complete foods too
> 
> ...


Thank you, added to the list!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Feline Fayre black tins. 
Very hard to get hold of nowadays as Morrison’s and Tesco no longer stock it. I’ve found the fish flavours in Saver stores but sadly not the chicken one. 
3 cans for £1.49, shredded in light jelly and complete.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Cody will only eat shredded food as well, he eats Canagan, he likes all the flavours but I try and limit the tuna ones

He used to eat Thrive but then suddenly went off it, except the tuna and salmon one, he also likes the applaws complementary tins especially the one with pumpkin, schesir chicken and apple and Cosma Glory, 

I am considering getting some felini and adding a scoop to the complementary tins, I try and limit how many he has but these are the ones he is most enthusiastic about, that and poached turkey or chicken!

Cody has been a bit of challenge, after having Katie who would eat anything you put in front of her, I spend a ridiculous amount of time worrying about his diet, the things I want to limit, tuna and complementary, are the ones he likes best, I also suspect he would happily live off thrive dry and cosma and thrive treats which he is only allowed in his maze. He wouldn't eat Sainsbury's delicious or PAH Seriously Good so the shelter got those ones (along with the granatapet he also went off and many others which he wouldn't even try!)


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you @Charity for the food recommendation. The boys just had their first PAH sachet and they really enjoyed them


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Thank you @Charity for the food recommendation. The boys just had their first PAH sachet and they really enjoyed them


Jolly good, keep it up boys, don't go off it pleeeease


----------



## Tashanasha (May 17, 2018)

I just got another delivery of Pettric shredded chicken cat food. I was so happy when I found this, since most of the wet foods available here are tuna-based and this is chicken only.

It's imported from Thailand. Not sure if the brand is Thai and if it's available in europe, but if it is - I'll highly recommend it.

Marx loves it, it's grain free and to be honest it looks and smells delicious 









The ingredients look good as well (as far as I can tell):










I just wish they made more sorts without tuna.


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Cosma is good. its a Jelly rather than in sauce like applaws or thrive
Cosma tuna is complete as well.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@Clairabella , how's feeding gone today?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Charity said:


> @Clairabella , how's feeding gone today?


They are still liking the PAH ones you recommended. I get way too excited over stuff like this lol. I love finding them a food and they really enjoy it and this time without the stress coz it was you who found it lol xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a non-shredded (or maybe semi-shredded) recommendation...

We were in Pets at Home and I saw this: https://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/high-meat-fillet-multipack-adult-cat

Our lot are shredded food junkies, loving Canagan, Thrive and Applaws, and the picture on the packet made me think it was a shredded type food similar to Canagan so I bought a box of it.

Slight mistake, as when I got home and went to offer some to the tonks I opened it up and it looked suspiciously like a pate texture. However, I mashed it down a bit and you could just about see some of the shredded texture.

I put it down thinking "I guess I can donate it when they turn their noses up at it". But amazingly all the tonks seemed to like it. Suspicious I tried it again over the next couple of days and each time it got eaten. We're on our second box now.

So... it may be worth trying if you have shredded food fans. Although maybe just buy 1 or 2 sachets rather than whole box 

Ingredients for the 4 different flavours:
High Meat Chicken Fillet with Scandinavian Salmon for Adult Cats*:* Chicken (43%, including 33% of chicken fillets), salmon (7%), zucchini (2%), peas (2%), minerals, salmon oil, chicory root (0.1%), dried kelp (0.1%), dried rosemary (0.1%).

High Meat Chicken Fillet with Tender Turkey for Adult Cats*:* Chicken (43%, including 33% of chicken fillets), turkey (7%), tomato (2%), carrots (2%), minerals, salmon oil, chicory root (0.1%), dried kelp (0.1%), dried rosemary (0.1%).

High Meat Chicken Fillet with Grass-Fed Beef for Adult Cats*:* Chicken (43%, including 33% of chicken fillets), beef (7%), spinach (2%), pumpkin (2%), minerals, salmon oil, chicory root (0.1%), dried kelp (0.1%), dried rosemary (0.1%).

High Meat Fillet with Free Range Chicken for Adult Cats*:* Chicken (50%, including 33% of chicken fillets and 12% free-range chicken), carrots (2%), peas (2%), minerals, salmon oil, chicory root (0,1%), dried kelp (0,1%), dried rosemary (0,1%).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I have a non-shredded (or maybe semi-shredded) recommendation...
> 
> We were in Pets at Home and I saw this: https://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/high-meat-fillet-multipack-adult-cat
> 
> ...


@Psygon, could you put a photo of it on so we can see what it actually looks like


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> They are still liking the PAH ones you recommended. I get way too excited over stuff like this lol. I love finding them a food and they really enjoy it and this time without the stress coz it was you who found it lol xx


With a picky cat, it is a thrill when they actually eat something and the opposite is the slump when they don't.  Glad they are still keen


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> @Psygon, could you put a photo of it on so we can see what it actually looks like


I will take a pic later today if they ask for some food.


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

On the topic of natures menu, I brought a pouch from my local pet shop today to try with a bit of applaws as dpd is talking took a bit longer than normal to deliver my zooplus order. Mine usually dont like pates but they liked it today. Zelda ate some by itself. Maybe they dont like tinned pates (especially after being in the fridge?)

Fyi encore is made by the same company as applaws. It is also supplementary


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just thought I'd add these other flavours of Thrive, most available at Zooplus and some at PAH. You can also buy from Thrive direct though then you pay more - 99p per tin

Chicken and Veg
Beef and Veg
Chicken Breast and Turkey​Tuna and Veg
Tuna, Shrimp and Squid
Sardine and Mackerel
Ocean Fish
Tuna and Salmon


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Charity said:


> Just thought I'd add these other flavours of Thrive, most available at Zooplus and some at PAH. You can also buy from Thrive direct though then you pay more - 99p per tin
> 
> Chicken and Veg
> Beef and Veg
> ...


Ooh Joey would love some of those.

My local PAH said they are stopping doing Thrive. Whether that's just this one or all I don't know


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

I need to try thrive with my lot. I can guarantee that theyll like it though.

Silly me didnt realise the cosma saver pack was just tuna and chicken at least they like those flavours and theyll be good for topping as theyre plain!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Pictures of True Instinct (https://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/high-meat-fillet-multipack-adult-cat)

*What it looks like out the packet* (you can kind of see the shredding)









*Half mashed*









*Full mashed*









*Jammy, om nom nom*









*CK appears - gimme some of that*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Pictures of True Instinct (https://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/high-meat-fillet-multipack-adult-cat)
> 
> *What it looks like out the packet* (you can kind of see the shredding)
> View attachment 356886
> ...


Thanks @Psygon, I think I tried this one on Bunty but it obviously wasn't shredded enough for her as she wouldn't eat it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Psygon - thank you for the info about N/M True Instinct - I hadn't even heard of it! Will definitely be trying some for a couple of my cats.  I do wish that not every flavour had chicken in it though, as one of mine has controlled feline dermatitis and is allergic to chicken and beef.


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like bbq pulled pork
Do you know where its stocked?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

OliviaTheMoose said:


> Looks like bbq pulled pork
> Do you know where its stocked?


I've seen this in Pets at Home and Jollyes (where it was on offer, at least two days ago it was)  I bought some but didn't try it in the end, had success with something else!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I bought True Instinct from Pets Corner. The texture reminds me of Feline Cuisine pulled pork and chicken which Tesco used to sell and which my cats loved. Sadly it was withdrawn from Tesco's about a year ago and I have not found it on sale anywhere else.

I tried 3 of them with True Instinct yesterday and there was cautious enthusiasm from 2 of them, refusal by one. Today when I fed it, only one of them would eat it. Luckily I didn't buy a whole lot of it.


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

chillminx said:


> I bought True Instinct from Pets Corner. The texture reminds me of Feline Cuisine which Tesco used to sell and my cats loved it. Sadly it was withdrawn from the market about a year ago.
> 
> I tried 3 of them with True Instinct yesterday and there was cautious enthusiasm from 2 of them, refusal by one. Today when I fed it, only one of them would eat it. Luckily I didn't buy a whole lot of it.


My local Tesco still has feline cuisine?
Mine like it so that sounds a bit promising. I found that it was very solid and almost pate like, but was shredded enough when mushed for them to eat it.. I think mine also like the animonda vom feinsten neutered. It seems to be a mix between pate and shredded meat. I'll take some pictures next time I serve it up.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boo I bought some of the Sainsbury’s stuff thinking it was shredded and it’s chunks 

Is there a difference? I ordered online but couldn’t see where it said!

I tried eevee on some shredded stuff and she actually ate it, hasn’t touched any chunks or pate I’ve bought her so thought I’d get her this stuff and it’s chunks which she won’t eat! More food sat in the cupboard


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh dear @Teddy-dog, cats are such divas.

Mine didnt want their vom feinsten this morning, maybe its because I didnt mix it with anything?
I'll attatch pics anyway. 

























As you can see its a very fine flake that has been smooshed together


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Boo I bought some of the Sainsbury's stuff thinking it was shredded and it's chunks
> 
> Is there a difference? I ordered online but couldn't see where it said!
> 
> I tried eevee on some shredded stuff and she actually ate it, hasn't touched and chunks or pate I've bought her so thought I'd get her this stuff and it's chunks which she won't eat! More food sat in the cupboard


Sainsburys have a few of their own brand. The shredded one is called Delicious Recipes, in black pouches and boxes.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Charity said:


> Sainsburys have a few of their own brand. The shredded one is called Delicious Recipes, in black pouches and boxes.


Thank you! I will buy that one next. I couldn't see online where it said chunks or shredded or anything so assumed it was all the same as other people had said on here the Sainsbury's stuff was shredded. Silly me. 
Wish she'd eat some of the other stuff haha. Don't want to think of how much I've spent, I need to do a trip to the local cat rescue!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Thank you! I will buy that one next. I couldn't see online where it said chunks or shredded or anything so assumed it was all the same as other people had said on here the Sainsbury's stuff was shredded. Silly me.
> Wish she'd eat some of the other stuff haha. Don't want to think of how much I've spent, I need to do a trip to the local cat rescue!


Join the club


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

My local pets at home didn't have the true instinct but they did have a bag of Arden grange sensitive for £6!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@OliviaTheMoose - thank you for the information on Feline Cuisine!  My local Tesco still doesn't stock it, but I just checked online and find I can now buy it that way! I checked online for weeks, and it was not available, so I emailed Tesco Customer Service and they told me it was 'discontinued' 

I am about to put in an order!  . Now all I hope is that my crew will still eat it (knowing how contrary cats can be over food!)

Thank you again, you wonderful person.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sadly, I found today my local branch of Tesco Superstore still has no Feline Cuisine. So I phoned Tesco Customer Services and after a lengthy phone call with several periods of being asked to 'hold on' while they did their research, it turns out there is only one store within 15 miles of me that sells Feline Cuisine. That store has 17 pouches (alutrays) and it is not available to be re-ordered.  As far as I can make out, it is a discontinued food and what's being sold in some stores is old stock that won't be replaced. Very disappointing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@chillminx I am fairly sure I saw it in my local Tesco (not sure of the detail on flavours etc but I can obviously easily find out). I am more than happy to buy what stocks they have for you & send it?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww that's very kind of you hun xx. But I may be able to phone the branch and get them to mail it to me, as I have a Tesco.com account. It is the Pulled Pork flavour my cats like. Could you PM me which branch of Tesco you saw it in? Many thanks.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for starting this thread, this is great. Sandy definitely shows a preference for shredded foods and currently has Sainsbury's Delicious and Thrive Complete with the odd Hilife Perfection thrown in.

Just a note that Thrive is available on Amazon in quite a few flavours and currently packs of 6x chicken and tuna are £4.99 each which is pretty reasonable for Thrive.

Might have to try the Pets at Home option as another alternative!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Aww that's very kind of you hun xx. But I may be able to phone the branch and get them to mail it to me, as I have a Tesco.com account. It is the Pulled Pork flavour my cats like. Could you PM me which branch of Tesco you saw it in? Many thanks.


Done


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Sadly, I found today my local branch of Tesco Superstore still has no Feline Cuisine. So I phoned Tesco Customer Services and after a lengthy phone call with several periods of being asked to 'hold on' while they did their research, it turns out there is only one store within 15 miles of me that sells Feline Cuisine. That store has 17 pouches (alutrays) and it is not available to be re-ordered.  As far as I can make out, it is a discontinued food and what's being sold in some stores is old stock that won't be replaced. Very disappointing.


They had it in my local Tesco today @chillminx so, if you're stuck, I can also get you some and send while its in stock.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you so much Charity, that's really kind of you.  I will see how I get on with phoning the store that Mrs Funkin uses, to see if they will mail it to me.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Also spotted Feline Cuisine at my local Tesco - have PM'd you, @chillminx

I've done some thread maintenance today! Added Encore and Thrive details. Long way to go still


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

In case anyone else is interested, doing a little dance tonight as I just came across this by accident when looking for something else. Lilys Kitchen are doing a new shredded food called Suppurrs, five different chicken flavours. It's very expensive in my book but I'm going to have to give it a try for Bunty as her menu is so limited. I haven't seen it in the shops, has anyone?

https://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/for-cats/food-for-cats/shop-by-product-type/wet-food

_Steam cooked, hand shredded chicken fillets
- 48% freshly prepared meat and offal that cats thrive on
- Complete and balanced nutrition including essential taurine, vital for your cat's health
- All natural with added vitamins and minerals 
- Grain free recipes
- Only proper meat: no meat or fish meal, no bone meal, no rendered meat - ever
- By serving up one of these natural meals, you're looking after your cat's world, too. We use responsibly sourced ingredients and the aluminium pot is completely recyclable

Freshly Prepared Chicken Fillet (33%), Freshly Prepared Chicken Liver & Offal (15%), Natural Chicken Fat (1%), Minerals, Linseed Oil (0.2%)._


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Charity said:


> In case anyone else is interested, doing a little dance tonight as I just came across this by accident when looking for something else. Lilys Kitchen are doing a new shredded food called Suppurrs, five different chicken flavours. It's very expensive in my book but I'm going to have to give it a try for Bunty as her menu is so limited. I haven't seen it in the shops, has anyone?
> 
> https://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/for-cats/food-for-cats/shop-by-product-type/wet-food
> 
> ...


I have seen it! In Pets at Home Chatham. I didn't buy it, as we are going to try one of the standard fish dinners first


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

ooh sounds interesting, I tried the natures menu true instinct today, they didnt seem too interested (but they had lots of snacks earlier?)


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

this looks interesting! I got a voucher from pets at home for the natures menu true instinct yesterday, and no carrageenan in the Lily's kitchen one so far as I can see?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So it's confirmed, Eevee only likes shredded food. Tried to feed her some of the Sainsburys chunks, mixed with dry good, crushed treats on top/mixed in and she wouldn't touch it. Go to [email protected] and pick up some of the Seriously good in sauce and she scoffs it down....


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

I keep wondering whether to see if Sandy will try pate style again as he's not had it for weeks now. Might experiment and see! He did like the Sainsbury's chunks which I bought as a one off but I won't buy that again as it has added sugar - will stick with Sainsbury's Delicious (and hope they don't discontinue it ever as it's the best value shredded food I've found!).


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

sandy-cat said:


> I keep wondering whether to see if Sandy will try pate style again as he's not had it for weeks now. Might experiment and see! He did like the Sainsbury's chunks which I bought as a one off but I won't buy that again as it has added sugar - will stick with Sainsbury's Delicious (and hope they don't discontinue it ever as it's the best value shredded food I've found!).


This is what I'm finding - the shredded food is so expensive! Going to pop to Sainsbury's and grab some of theirs tomorrow


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I’ve picked up a box of the Delicious Recipes today after shopping with dad. Fish flavours with tuna only in the three tuna pouches


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> In case anyone else is interested, doing a little dance tonight as I just came across this by accident when looking for something else. Lilys Kitchen are doing a new shredded food called Suppurrs, five different chicken flavours. It's very expensive in my book but I'm going to have to give it a try for Bunty as her menu is so limited. I haven't seen it in the shops, has anyone?
> 
> https://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/for-cats/food-for-cats/shop-by-product-type/wet-food
> 
> ...


I have ordered some of this... No doubt they will love it as it's expensive, and they are determined to eat me out of house and home :-D


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I got quite excited yesterday as had a message from DPD saying my order from Lilys Kitchen would be delivered on 22nd only to realise they'd made a mistake as 22nd was Friday. Now I've got to wait until tomorrow to get it.  Praying Bunty will like it as usual


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sandy-cat said:


> I keep wondering whether to see if Sandy will try pate style again as he's not had it for weeks now. Might experiment and see! He did like the Sainsbury's chunks which I bought as a one off but I won't buy that again as it has added sugar - will stick with Sainsbury's Delicious (and hope they don't discontinue it ever as it's the best value shredded food I've found!).


Agreed  by far the best value good quality food I've come across too xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Charity said:


> In case anyone else is interested, doing a little dance tonight as I just came across this by accident when looking for something else. Lilys Kitchen are doing a new shredded food called Suppurrs, five different chicken flavours. It's very expensive in my book but I'm going to have to give it a try for Bunty as her menu is so limited. I haven't seen it in the shops, has anyone?
> 
> https://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/for-cats/food-for-cats/shop-by-product-type/wet-food
> 
> ...


That Lily's one looks fab and a great find @Charity. Tad on the expensive side as you said but I bet they'll love it. Think I'm gonna keep that one for when tatty and feral one are ill or their birthdays lol xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> I got quite excited yesterday as had a message from DPD saying my order from Lilys Kitchen would be delivered on 22nd only to realise they'd made a mistake as 22nd was Friday. Now I've got to wait until tomorrow to get it.  Praying Bunty will like it as usual


Just had a msg from DPD - mine arrives today. Quite excited to see what they think of it.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Just had a msg from DPD - mine arrives today. Quite excited to see what they think of it.


Have you got yours yet? Mine's arriving in about 40 minutes. My OH are both expecting parcels via DPD (though different drivers which seems silly) so we're waiting to see who arrives first.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> Have you got yours yet? Mine's arriving in about 40 minutes. My OH are both expecting parcels via DPD (though different drivers which seems silly) so we're waiting to see who arrives first.


It's here!

Tho, so far I only opened some of the treats I bought for them 

Which were hoovered up in record time...


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I am hoping this will hit the shops soon, I would rather buy a couple first to see if Cody likes it before placing an online order, not seen in my area yet though


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mine's arrived so opened one for lunch....Bunty's not impressed at the moment and has just walked away  I'm a bit disappointed its not as flaky looking as above, more half pate, though I made the mistake of giving her the chicken and beef one first, probably should have given just chicken. It is very warm today so she may not be very hungry at the moment. My excitement has plummeted a little :Meh


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We opened the chicken and turkey. Like you I was pretty disappointed to see this was another pate with flakes in. Very similar to the Nature's Menu, True Instinct.

Jammy and CK interested (and ate it all), Darcy and Ted not so much.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> In case anyone else is interested, doing a little dance tonight as I just came across this by accident when looking for something else. Lilys Kitchen are doing a new shredded food called Suppurrs, five different chicken flavours. It's very expensive in my book but I'm going to have to give it a try for Bunty as her menu is so limited. I haven't seen it in the shops, has anyone?
> 
> https://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/for-cats/food-for-cats/shop-by-product-type/wet-food
> 
> ...


Now that I look back at this picture, it seems a bit misleading!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, 2/4s not bad I suppose @Psygon  Just out of interest, what food do yours actually like?

When I envisage flaky, I think of Thrive or Seriously Good, I've tried three now which look flaky in photos but are more claggy, for want of a better word, and you have to work hard to make it look flaky.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

We eat mostly Canagan here. Well Bagpuss does; OH and I aren't as keen.

I rotate it with a bit of anything (as long as it's wet with high animal protein content etc).

I'd just remind/urge everyone on this thread to try and rotate these brands if you can, to avoid micronutrient deficiencies/overdoses.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> We eat mostly Canagan here. Well Bagpuss does; OH and I aren't as keen.
> 
> I rotate it with a bit of anything (as long as it's wet with high animal protein content etc).
> 
> I'd just remind/urge everyone on this thread to try and rotate these brands if you can, to avoid micronutrient deficiencies/overdoses.


Ha ha! I'm sure you could serve it up to friends and it would taste fine. 

I should have included Canagan as I must admit that is the only one which I can honestly say Bunty will reliably eat, everything else is hit and miss. She did eat Thrive Chicken and Turkey the other day which I bought for Toppy but he wouldn't touch but that flavour is very hard to find most of the time. I do worry eating mainly chicken all the time without red meat might cause some deficiency which is why I get Canagan Chicken and Beef.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> Well, 2/4s not bad I suppose @Psygon  Just out of interest, what food do yours actually like?
> 
> When I envisage flaky, I think of Thrive or Seriously Good, I've tried three now which look flaky in photos but are more claggy, for want of a better word, and you have to work hard to make it look flaky.


They all eat Canagan and Thrive as the flaky choices. And then Felix.

I've been trying to find something that's like Canagan they will eat so we can ditch the Felix, but so far its not happening.

CK and Jammy are fine with more pate type foods, but if I put that down for them when Ed and Darcy have Felix, they just push in on the Felix. Obviously I don't really want to spend a small fortune on their food... But if I could wean Ed and Darcy off Felix that would be great!

Hence my ongoing search


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Elaine b37 said:


> I am hoping this will hit the shops soon, I would rather buy a couple first to see if Cody likes it before placing an online order, not seen in my area yet though


I've definitely seen them in Pets at Home


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty wouldn't eat it at all so its gone in the bin :Banghead. I expect I'll go back to Hi-Life like I always do...sigh!


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

SuboJvR said:


> I've definitely seen them in Pets at Home


Oh thanks for that! Although now I have seen what it looks like I don't think Cody will eat it, he won't even eat seriously good or most of the thrive tins now except the tuna one

I will get a couple to try though, I am determined to find something other than canagan, I don't mind buying it for him but for the reasons CK mentioned I would be happier if he was eating a couple of other brands as well


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> Bunty wouldn't eat it at all so its gone in the bin :Banghead. I expect I'll go back to Hi-Life like I always do...sigh!


Jammy was still liking hers today, although I think in all honesty she is a dustbin and would eat anything.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Jammy was still liking hers today, although I think in all honesty she is a dustbin and would eat anything.


Ditto Toppy...dustbin I mean. He had it for tea last night and seemed to like it but he gets all Bunty's cast offs, I've got a list as long as my arm! Toppy 26/Bunty 2


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Oh to have a cat who eats everything you put in front of him, instead of one who looks at you with horror with every new dinner!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> We opened the chicken and turkey. Like you I was pretty disappointed to see this was another pate with flakes in. Very similar to the Nature's Menu, True Instinct.
> 
> Jammy and CK interested (and ate it all), Darcy and Ted not so much.
> 
> View attachment 358606


Um, that's not what the picture on the email they sent me looked like!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm going to try Bunty on a different flavour for tea tonight. She's been out all day so missed lunch and will, hopefully, be hungry. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Brought suppurs today. Slightly annoyed to see its been compressed into a pate like the neutered vom feinsten, which mine don't like . Ill give it a go later. 
Popped into a Sainsbury's. The delicious recipes look great. Its literally just tuna flakes, Peanut will love it! Encore is on offer for 50p at sainsburys so I brought a few tins and pouches just as it was cheap.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like we all feel the same about Suppurrs, not what we expected


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Peanut ate a bit, zelda didnt touch it, might be due to the heat though. It shredded alright, but I think mine like shreds and chunks in sauce/jelly (bozita, applaws, cosma) rather than clumpy shreds


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, I tried a different flavour Suppurrs on Bunty last night for dinner - chicken and turkey. She didn't even get within sniffing range of it, just took one look at it, then at me with that look that says "I'm not stupid, that's the muck you gave me the other night" and walked off. :Banghead I opened a tin of chicken and turkey Thrive and straight away she ate that. So, it looks like Toppy will be eating the remaining Suppurrrs then and we shan't be buying any more.


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

The annoying thing about suppurs is that its meant to be in a gravy, but theres no gravy!

I also need to pop to a pets corner and get some canagan for peanut to settle his tummy as he has loose stools atm. I was just going to get plain chicken but are there any other flavours suitable for allowing his tummy to settle?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I wouldn't think the chicken and vegetable or chicken and ham would hurt. Duck might be too rich and I'd avoid the fishy ones.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, Supurrs fell off the like list. Even Jammy the dustbin turned her nose up.

Still feel cheated by it!

They also are turning their nose up at Thrive. Canagan is still ok, and so is the nature's menu true instinct stuff.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Well, Supurrs fell off the like list. Even Jammy the dustbin turned her nose up.
> 
> Still feel cheated by it!


Same here


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

I brought like 8 tins of canagan whoops . Now its a bit cooler I brought another natures menu natural instinct in a different flavour as it was only 80p at pets corner. Zelda loves mussels but hasnt had them for ages but I got her a canagan with it in which she hopefully should enjoy!


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

I've got one Suppurrs from Pets @ Home - not tried Sandy on it yet. He's also into chunks as it turns out - seems to enjoy Wellness Core Tender Cuts from Pets @ Home, is a bit iffy about Bozita but will eat it if he's in the mood. 

I've also got him some Meowing Heads from Zooplus, which looks almost identical to Thrive if I'm honest!


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

sandy-cat said:


> I've got one Suppurrs from Pets @ Home - not tried Sandy on it yet. He's also into chunks as it turns out - seems to enjoy Wellness Core Tender Cuts from Pets @ Home, is a bit iffy about Bozita but will eat it if he's in the mood.
> 
> I've also got him some Meowing Heads from Zooplus, which looks almost identical to Thrive if I'm honest!


Ooh i thought it was a pate so i havent tried it. 
Does anyone know if Cheshire cat is a pate or chunks/shredded


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheshire Cat (our favourite) is exactly like Nature Menu, nice and meaty, not slushy like pate. Just needs mashing up.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

@OliviaTheMoose We haven't tried Meowing Heads yet, I'm just going off promo pics! I'll try some in the morning and let you know 

Sandy won't touch Cheshire Cat sadly  It's too pate-like for him (same as Nature's Menu).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Meowing Heads is good, its not flaky or pate, its just normal meaty looking


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Meowing Heads is both pouches and tins. Didn't realise there were pouches - only seen them recently


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I didn't know they did pouches either, must be new.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

We tried Meowing Heads last night. It is a terrine, so not completely pate like, it has shredded meat in it, just needs a bit of forking around. Sandy ate most of it overnight, but I wouldn't say it's properly "shredded" unfortunately.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, we've not tried Cheshire cat - might see if I can pick up a sachet or two! And Meowing heads was on my list of 'to try' - but not sure if it's a terrine... still, they do seem to like *some* pates...


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Cody wouldnt eat cheshire car or meowing heads unfortunately

After reading the reviews on here I am not going to bother trying the new Lily's Kitchen


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Sandy's not at all impressed with Cheshire Cat, I did try him on a few different flavours. Definitely too pate-like for him.


----------



## Posh23 (Jul 4, 2018)

Just had an email from Feline Fayre that some of their pouches are reduced. The black pouches (complete) without sugar are £6.95 for 20 x 85g in sardine and mackerel, and chicken and ham. Some of the blue pouches are reduced too, I think those have sugar though and are not complete:

https://www.felinefayre.co.uk/collections/all?sort_by=price-ascending


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Picked up a couple of these at Pets Corner today: https://www.petscorner.co.uk/mcadams?cat=239

It looks amazing but I really hope Sandy doesn't like them too much as flipping heck, they're expensive!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

sandy-cat said:


> Picked up a couple of these at Pets Corner today: https://www.petscorner.co.uk/mcadams?cat=239
> 
> It looks amazing but I really hope Sandy doesn't like them too much as flipping heck, they're expensive!!!


@sandy-cat, can you tell us what its like? Is it pate? Must admit I thought of trying this for Bunty but it is hellishly expensive.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Meowing heads is a no no here, as is Cheshire Cat.
Supurrs was a big let down here as well, I knew Ebony wouldn’t eat it but I was really hoping Alfie would but nope he didn’t even try it :Arghh


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Will do @Charity - not opened yet as he's already had breakfast, second breakfast, lunch and dinner... (I am raising a hobbit, clearly, not a cat). But I'll open one up for breakfast and take a pic


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Well, he got hungry for his supper.... so I cracked open the McAdams.









I was disappointed when I first opened the pack as it looked like pate....








But once I got a fork into it it started to look really good....








And Sandy seemed to approve...! Dammit (the kibble is there in case he starves to DETH overnight...he never touches it!)
















So all in all, very positive. Might need to see if I can find a cheaper source!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

sandy-cat said:


> Well, he got hungry for his supper.... so I cracked open the McAdams.
> View attachment 360662
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that @sandy-cat. I'm glad he likes it. I know Bunty wouldn't as its the same as Arden Grange, if you want something half the price of this, and she wouldn't eat that. 

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/arden_grange


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the tip @Charity - it's so frustrating isn't it! The pictures on the packaging of McAdams make it look as though it's basically meat with a drop of broth, not squished pate/terrine.


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/animonda/adult/570936 has anyone tried this? I know its chunks not shreds but mine arent fussed if its either, they just dont like pates


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Toppy has never been fussy with food, he will eat anything but, suddenly, he has taken a complete dislike to Greenwoods Chicken although he will eat Greenwoods Chicken and Cheese which must, surely, be the same chicken but with just the cheesy bits in. Nowt so queer as cats.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

What about the Sainsbury's 
Adult Fine Flakes 1+ Adult Cat Food with Chicken & Turkey in Gravy 100g

Link: https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/g...d--chunks-in-gravy-with-chicken---turkey-100g

Composition:
Meat and Animal Derivatives (43% including Minimum 4% Turkey, 4% Chicken), Fish and Fish Derivatives, Minerals, Various Sugars, Oils and Fats, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Definitely no no for me, don't buy anything with sugars in it. Cats apparently can't taste sweet like sugar so why put it in?


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Also what about this one please???

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/cat-cans-tins/sainsburys-tdc-chicken-collection-6x85g

It's got chicory extract which isn't good for cats...is it a good food???

Thank you very much


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Sainsbury's Delicious is quite good I think as it doesn't have added carbs or sugars. Sandy liked it for a while but has gone off it now sadly!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Posh23 said:


> Just had an email from Feline Fayre that some of their pouches are reduced. The black pouches (complete) without sugar are £6.95 for 20 x 85g in sardine and mackerel, and chicken and ham. Some of the blue pouches are reduced too, I think those have sugar though and are not complete:
> 
> https://www.felinefayre.co.uk/collections/all?sort_by=price-ascending


Thanks for reminding me of Feline Fayre, mine used to love this and always finished it! I've not seen the black pouches in Asda for ages, but have just bought some online


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Treaclesmum said:


> Thanks for reminding me of Feline Fayre, mine used to love this and always finished it! I've not seen the black pouches in Asda for ages, but have just bought some online


Asda sell them? Do you have a link please?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I just gave Oscar a little treat, half a pouch of encore tuna & whitebait. Wolfed it down. I know it's only a comp food but I do like to see him delighted to eat something that isn't Felix or Whiskas! I wasn't convinced he'd go for it, as he didn't like the Hi Life (looked too much like real food I thought!) but it was all good. Probably not tomorrow but there you go.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just gave Oscar a little treat, half a pouch of encore tuna & whitebait. Wolfed it down. I know it's only a comp food but I do like to see him delighted to eat something that isn't Felix or Whiskas! I wasn't convinced he'd go for it, as he didn't like the Hi Life (looked too much like real food I thought!) but it was all good. Probably not tomorrow but there you go.


Oh he knows his stuff does Mister Oscar! I've generally found that the really top notch quality foods (as in they look like what they say they are) haven't caused any tummy upsets at all, for what it's worth 

Joey isn't so keen on Encore, mind he does like fishy most things so he would probably like it too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I just looked at the Sainsbugs website and the box of 5 x 50g fishy encore is half price at the moment, so I shall pop in and get a couple of them, for his elevenses  Might be worth a try as a snack for Joey at that price?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just looked at the Sainsbugs website and the box of 5 x 50g fishy encore is half price at the moment, so I shall pop in and get a couple of them, for his elevenses  Might be worth a try as a snack for Joey at that price?


Indeed! One to add to the shopping next week


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, someone has decided after the past couple of days of having a bit less that he's Really Rather Hungry Indeed today. So I'm sticking with my "extra food being something better" resolution and he's had half a tin of cosma thai chicken and tuna (actually didn't look too bad, shredded chicken tuna flakes and a little jelly). That disappeared at a rate of knots! He's funny though, he likes his extra food in a little CarltonWare bowl that was my nan's, not in his normal food bowls. Has Joey tried the Cosma shredded, @SuboJvR ? I'm sure they probably aren't the greatest as they contain 1% rice (and obviously are only comp foods) but Oscar has enjoyed both flavours he's had so far. He definitely likes them for elevenses - or as it was today quartertotenses


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Mine like cosma. When I buy a saver/multipack on zooplus it oftern works out at about 50p a can. 
The tuna cosma original (not the natural or pouches) is complete too.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, someone has decided after the past couple of days of having a bit less that he's Really Rather Hungry Indeed today. So I'm sticking with my "extra food being something better" resolution and he's had half a tin of cosma thai chicken and tuna (actually didn't look too bad, shredded chicken tuna flakes and a little jelly). That disappeared at a rate of knots! He's funny though, he likes his extra food in a little CarltonWare bowl that was my nan's, not in his normal food bowls. Has Joey tried the Cosma shredded, @SuboJvR ? I'm sure they probably aren't the greatest as they contain 1% rice (and obviously are only comp foods) but Oscar has enjoyed both flavours he's had so far. He definitely likes them for elevenses - or as it was today quartertotenses


They seem very similar to Applaws I think - but cheaper - is that fair?

I've got lots of ideas bouncing around in my head, and I quickly forget what people suggest - I really wish Zooplus would do a wishlist!

Almo Nature Sensitive is one thing on Zooplus we want to try, will add Cosma to the list too!

My plan for this payday is to go to Pets Corner and get our usual Canagan supplies, but I'm also thinking about some Applaws maybe a couple of tuna flavours to mix it up a bit, obviously not giving them all the time  From there if it's a success, try Cosma...!

Why are they called Cosma Thai? Is that where they originate from do we know?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, I think that's fair (though if you buy the bigger Applaws tins, they are similar in price but I like the little tins for elevenses size as they do two days), I originally tried them as they were in the hamper Oscar won in J&Bs raffle earlier this year. I think they are Cosma Thai because they have rice and they are slightly more exotic flavours (i.e. chicken and crab), although the single flavour ones also have rice, I might try those too as there is sardine, salmon and mackerel - and the tuna are complete (as mentioned by OliviatheMoose above). I don't know, all I think about is cat food ahahahahaha!


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

@SuboJvR , Cosma do a few ranges, of which Cosma Thai is one - it's supposed to have a "taste of the exotic" about it (nope, me either...) so I'd assume they are sort of Thai food flavours. I've tried Sandy on the standard Cosma (https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/zooplus_exclusives/cat_food_treats/cosma/original/161358) which he seems to enjoy.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

sandy-cat said:


> @SuboJvR , Cosma do a few ranges, of which Cosma Thai is one - it's supposed to have a "taste of the exotic" about it (nope, me either...) so I'd assume they are sort of Thai food flavours. I've tried Sandy on the standard Cosma (https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/zooplus_exclusives/cat_food_treats/cosma/original/161358) which he seems to enjoy.


Thank you!

I didn't realise there was even a pure salmon one in the mix, I think even Joey would go for that!!


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Sandy seems to like the salmon most too


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Cosma also has a "glory" range. Tonight peanut and zelda had chicken and tuna caviar for dinner :Hilarious. Other choices in that range include chicken amd quail egg!

Also has anyone tried these? I found them on zooplus and they sound interesting. Wondering if they might be like the animonda vom feinsten though


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

OliviaTheMoose said:


> Cosma also has a "glory" range. Tonight peanut and zelda had chicken and tuna caviar for dinner :Hilarious. Other choices in that range include chicken amd quail egg!
> 
> Also has anyone tried these? I found them on zooplus and they sound interesting. Wondering if they might be like the animonda vom feinsten though
> View attachment 366273
> View attachment 366274


Someone had recommended these to me and Joey (I think @chillminx) so we are going to try but haven't yet. Like you say I think they're a bit lily AVF but appear more meaty - that is, resembling meat a bit more


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

So has anybody tried the Cosma Thai with Fruits range?

I must say I am intrigued - papaya in cat food??

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/cosma/cosma_trail_packs/74853


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

SuboJvR said:


> Someone had recommended these to me and Joey (I think @chillminx) so we are going to try but haven't yet. Like you say I think they're a bit lily AVF but appear more meaty - that is, resembling meat a bit more


I've recently been reminded about these, I did use them with mine a few years ago and they were quite popular, although not always finished. It was Chicken and Ham I think.

I also used the Miamor Sensitive Beef and Rice which was very popular when Jumpy had a sensitive tummy, and even though he's overcome that now, I will order some more next time! (Its pate though, not shredded). I'm hoping to rotate a number of items in the Miamor range as mine usually seem to enjoy it.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Sandy has gone off his Canagan now :Banghead:Banghead


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

sandy-cat said:


> Sandy has gone off his Canagan now :Banghead:Banghead


nooooooo!!!!


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Mine like miamor royal ragout. Its just cheap chunks in jelly but grain free


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

I've tried Miamor Royal Ragout and Sandy did like it, but I think it caused his allergies to flare up sadly. I'm not 100% sure - it could have been My Star - but when I removed both from his diet things calmed back down again!

He's still eating Thrive (for the moment) - so could just be that the Canagan is too rich unless he only has it occasionally! Almo Sensitive is still going down a treat (touch wood) - clean bowl again this morning!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Okay, I know it's not shredded food but...I am making cottage pie and I have Aberdeen Angus beef mince. I've tried to give it to him cooked before and he didn't like it, can I give him a small amount (not even a teaspoon) of it raw? I ask as he just ate a bit that fell on the floor....!


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Just the plain mince? Don't see why not.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, it's just the plain mince, good quality, just a little nibble. I'll see if he likes it  Thank you.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, it's just the plain mince, good quality, just a little nibble. I'll see if he likes it  Thank you.


We used to give our Cleo raw mince alll the time. So much so that when mum was cooking spag Bol, old arthritic Cleo would come running.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

OliviaTheMoose said:


> Cosma also has a "glory" range. Tonight peanut and zelda had chicken and tuna caviar for dinner :Hilarious. Other choices in that range include chicken amd quail egg!
> 
> Also has anyone tried these? I found them on zooplus and they sound interesting. Wondering if they might be like the animonda vom feinsten though
> View attachment 366273
> View attachment 366274


Cody loves the Cosma Glory selection! especially the one with quails egg!


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

I wished one of them has mussels. Zelda LOVES mussels so every time I see a food with mussels I have to buy it for her


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

OliviaTheMoose said:


> I wished one of them has mussels. Zelda LOVES mussels so every time I see a food with mussels I have to buy it for her


Canagan do a Tuna with Mussels


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Shes had that one before and loves it. I cant seem to find any on zooplus though. I may just have to go to pets corner more often


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just reporting in to say that I went to Pets Corner the other day, got some Canagan tins (and a Cheshire Cat senior and a Nature's Menu senior IIRC), there's a lot of choice! Tonight I gave Oscar half a tin of Canagan chicken and ham and he scoffed it! Expensive stuff though...husband said that Oscar eats better than he does


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Oh, we've not tried Cheshire cat - might see if I can pick up a sachet or two! And Meowing heads was on my list of 'to try' - but not sure if it's a terrine... still, they do seem to like *some* pates...


Finally tried the Meowing heads today as I picked up a couple of sachets in [email protected]

unfortunately, I left them out on the counter when I got home and then had to nip back out. When I got back someone (suspect Darcy) had chewed their way through the packets. And made a right mess.

Anyway, I cleared up and put the remainder from the sachets out in bowls and obviously, no one would touch them...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty loves Canagan tins, not pouches, but it is expensive, so are the new Meowing Heads if you buy from PAH, £1.29 a pouch in my shop.  If you buy direct from the manufacturers in bulk, it can be a lot cheaper. I looked on the Meowing Heads website yesterday and 10 pouches are £1.09 each and the more you buy the cheaper it is. Its free P&P if you buy over £30s worth or £4.99 below.

https://barkingheads.co.uk/collections/cat-food/products/paw-lickin-chicken-wet


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

I Went to pets at home the other day. Had no meowing heads but the natures menu natural instinct was 80p so I got a few. They seem to like them.

Even though I ordered my zooplus order on Tuesday morning, its not here yet and will get here on monday so I've gotten some chicken thrive and some hey diddle diddle from tesco as it was only £2.50. The ingredients seem ok 

Chicken, Pork, Turkey (including 4% Free Range Turkey), Beef, Minerals, Potato Starch, Seaweed Extract, Locust Bean Gum, Guar Gum, Dextrose, Glycine, Chicory Extract, Flaxseed Oil, Sugar Syrup, Rosemary Powder

Chicken (including 4% Free Range Chicken), Pork, Beef, Minerals, Potato Starch, Seaweed Extract, Locust Bean Gum, Guar Gum, Dextrose, Glycine, Chicory Extract, Flaxseed Oil, Sugar Syrup, Rosemary Powder

Chicken (including 4% Free Range Chicken), Pork, 4% Carrots, Beef, Minerals, Potato Starch, Seaweed Extract, Locust Bean Gum, Guar Gum, Dextrose, Glycine, Chicory Extract, Flaxseed Oil, Sugar Syrup, Rosemary Powder

Chicken (including 4% Free Range Chicken), Pork, 4% Sweet Potatoes, Beef, Minerals, Potato Starch, Seaweed Extract, Locust Bean Gum, Guar Gum, Dextrose, Glycine, Chicory Extract, Flaxseed Oil, Sugar Syrup, Rosemary Powder


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

OliviaTheMoose said:


> I Went to pets at home the other day. Had no meowing heads but the natures menu natural instinct was 80p so I got a few. They seem to like them.
> 
> Even though I ordered my zooplus order on Tuesday morning, its not here yet and will get here on monday so I've gotten some chicken thrive and some hey diddle diddle from tesco as it was only £2.50. The ingredients seem ok
> 
> ...


It's the sugar syrup that puts me off


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Its similar to the asda natural one. The sugar puts me off a bit too but its very low in the ingredients list which is slightly better. It's not something I would feed every day either


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

OliviaTheMoose said:


> Its similar to the asda natural one. The sugar puts me off a bit too but its very low in the ingredients list which is slightly better. It's not something I would feed every day either


Indeed - also dextrose another sugar which I didn't catch first time I glanced. We tried the ASDA one but Joey wasn't too fond. May try it again as getting a non-Canagan sugar free food is proving tough! Some potential interest in Almo Nature though at least


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

SuboJvR said:


> Indeed - also dextrose another sugar which I didn't catch first time I glanced. We tried the ASDA one but Joey wasn't too fond. May try it again as getting a non-Canagan sugar free food is proving tough! Some potential interest in Almo Nature though at least


I think the catessy on zooplus is grain and sugar free but the meat quality is fairly poor. Mine get on well with bozita which only is meat and cassia gum afaik


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Just spotted this on Zooplus!

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/schesir/schesir_cans/566233

It's classed as supplementary but it does have a little Taurine, so I might get a box of these as they'd make a lovely light lunch for mine. It contains meat and fish flavours, so would keep them all happy! And no sunflower oil!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> Just spotted this on Zooplus!
> 
> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/schesir/schesir_cans/566233
> 
> It's classed as supplementary but it does have a little Taurine, so I might get a box of these as they'd make a lovely light lunch for mine. It contains meat and fish flavours, so would keep them all happy! And no sunflower oil!


We have Schesir, I buy these small 50g tins for their lunchtime treat

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/schesir/schesir_small/289430


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> We have Schesir, I buy these small 50g tins for their lunchtime treat
> 
> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/schesir/schesir_small/289430


They look good, will prob get those too. How much do u give them each?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They get a tin each either for lunch or suppertime as its only a small amount. If it was a bigger tin like the ones you looked at, it would be half each.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> They get a tin each either for lunch or suppertime as its only a small amount. If it was a bigger tin like the ones you looked at, it would be half each.


I would either give 1 tin of the 85g between my 4 cats or 2 of the 50g tins. They like a light lunch treat and it helps them come in from the garden!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello. My name is Oscar and I am a fussy little so and so. Today I am refusing to eat encore tuna and shrimp even though Human Mother says it's very good for me and she said it looked nice to her. Ha! If she thinks it looks so nice, let *her* eat it...

Cor. He's such a pickle. I don't know what to say. £11 for a box of 12 that was. I might as well just set fire to tenners.....


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello. My name is Oscar and I am a fussy little so and so. Today I am refusing to eat encore tuna and shrimp even though Human Mother says it's very good for me and she said it looked nice to her. Ha! If she thinks it looks so nice, let *her* eat it...
> 
> Cor. He's such a pickle. I don't know what to say. £11 for a box of 12 that was. I might as well just set fire to tenners.....


I know the feeling!!


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi everyone. My name is Sandy and I am a pickle.

I used to love Thrive but now I only pick at the tuna variety on occasion. I won't touch the chicken or ocean fish flavours.

I still quite enjoy Canagan chicken and ham but only on occasion as human mummy says it's expensive. That just means I like it even more.

I do however enjoy all the complementary shredded foods that come my way, especially Schesir and Cosmo. I particularly enjoy waking my human mummy at 4am to tell her I'm starving when actually I am just spoilt.


----------



## Farjana Jannat (Oct 21, 2018)

Tashanasha said:


> I just got another delivery of Pettric shredded chicken cat food. I was so happy when I found this, since most of the wet foods available here are tuna-based and this is chicken only.
> 
> It's imported from Thailand. Not sure if the brand is Thai and if it's available in europe, but if it is - I'll highly recommend it.
> 
> ...


OMG it looks so good! Where could I buy it from?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Reinvigorating this thread!

So Barney seems to like *Blink* now - not sure why, he has always turned his nose up at it but tonight ate the Roast Chicken. There are 5 varieties available as single pouches.
This is good quality. Roasted British chicken 50%; Chicken Broth 49% + Vitamins and Minerals 1%. Its complete.

*Freshpet Select,* not truly a shredded food but he has ate it. We tried Tender Chicken. Its also available in Tender Chicken with Beef. 
Apart from the additional veg and powders this is quite good and comes refrigerated. Chicken (54%), Chicken Liver (21%), Ocean Whitefish (10%), Pea Protein, Digest, Pea Fibre, Eggs, Minerals, Carrots (1%), Spinach (0.3%), Garlic Powder, Celery Seed Powder. Its complete.

He just tried *Purina Natures Creations* which he also enjoyed. It comes in a meat multipack as Chicken or Turkey flavour. There is a fishy pack too. 
Awful quality! Meat and Animal Derivatives (of which Chicken 14%), Vegetable Protein Extracts, Fish and Fish Derivatives, Vegetables (0.7% Dehydrated Tomatoes, equivalent to 6.3% Tomatoes; 0.3% Dehydrated Spinach, equivalent to 2.7% Spinach), Minerals, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Various Sugars, Ingredients from Natural Origin. Its complete.

We've got the following to try:
*Felix Tasty Shreds *- Farm Selection. He will probably like this as I suspect it will be similar to the other crap Purina food he likes. 
Appalling quality! Meat and Animal Derivatives* (18%, of which Turkey 4%), Vegetable Protein Extracts, Fish and Fish Derivatives, Minerals, Oils and Fats, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Various Sugars, *Chunks: 54% Meat and Animal Derivatives. Its complete.

*Seriously Good Bistro* - Chicken Hidden Centre. This will be interesting as its mouse outer with shredded inner. I'll be surprised if he eats this. 
Ok quality. Chicken Breast (38%), Chicken (8%), Sunflower Oil, Potato Starch, Minerals. Its complete.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

We got a free sample of the Blink food at a cat show and ours go made for it. Even the biscuit only eating monster has deemed it suitable food for her. She turns her nose up at Thrive, Applaws & Costa.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney adores the Freshpet Select. Its a winner and at £5 a bag from Tesco its good value


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney adores the Freshpet Select. Its a winner and at £5 a bag from Tesco its good value


Once opened, how long can it be kept for?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Once opened, how long can it be kept for?


454g and lasts 7 days when opened


----------



## Dai (Feb 7, 2019)

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-best-tuna-loin-selection-cat-food-6-x-50g/p/0431073
Good shredded food not a complete food though.
They also do 80g sachets sold as single sachets.
https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-best-tuna-loin-with-mackerel-in-jelly-cat-food-pouch-80g/p/0414126

Best to order online and pick up in store.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney adores the Freshpet Select. Its a winner and at £5 a bag from Tesco its good value


What is the consistency of this like? Is it more pate like? It looks quite firm in the pictures online.

Apologies this is an old thread 

TIA.


----------



## Dai (Feb 7, 2019)

MilleD said:


> What is the consistency of this like? Is it more pate like? It looks quite firm in the pictures online.
> 
> Apologies this is an old thread
> 
> TIA.


It's proper shredded food like Thrive or Seriously good. Good quality food. Just a small amount of jelly no pate at all. 
left overs:


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

MilleD said:


> What is the consistency of this like? Is it more pate like? It looks quite firm in the pictures online.
> 
> Apologies this is an old thread
> 
> TIA.


It is shredded but Mr Fussypants quickly went off it. We havent bought it for a long time


----------

